# A new mallet



## Kenbo (Jan 2, 2012)

Continueing on with my skew practice, I decided (after someone suggested it) to make a mallet today. I pulled some junk hardwood out of the burn pile and put it between centers. I limited myselft to a roughing gouge, a parting tool and my skew. John Lucas had just posted a video on the use of a roughing gouge and it was also an opportunity to practice some of the techniques that he showed in his video. I was amazed at how some slight adjustments in the way that I normally rough things out, gave me so much more control. Either way, here's what I ended up with. I added a couple of shot of the lathe and shavings so that you disbelievers could see that my tools do get dirty sometimes. With that being said, it wasn't this dirty for long and once the project was done, all of the mess was cleaned and the tools wiped spotless. 
Thanks for looking.
[attachment=842]
[attachment=843]
[attachment=844]
[attachment=845]


----------



## CodyS (Jan 2, 2012)

Definitely very nicely done. I wonder who you were referring to...


----------



## phinds (Jan 3, 2012)

very cool ... you're a man of many talents.


----------



## JMC (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice mallet Kenbo. I've been toying with the idea of making some so my workers will stop killing my chisels with hammers.


----------

